# paxil cr and constipation



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

Has anyone taken Paxil CR and gotten the constipation. My psychiatrist just increased the pill to 25mg and I've been knocked out and constipated. I feel spacy and completely tired, weak, and very constipated.Timothy Dekofski


----------



## Wldflwr (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi Timothy,I just started on the Paxil CR 12.5 mg a day. I'll let you know how it goes. I've got IBS C, so I hope this doesn't make it worse. I haven't felt spacy, but I take Xanax occasionally and that makes me pretty loopy.Jane


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Timothy. I was on Paxil CR for awhile, but it made my diarrhea a million times worse (I didn't know it was possible!), so I went off of it. I don't know if it will make your constipation worse, I just know that diarrhea is one of the side effects.VIsland


----------



## Maureen Kearon (Apr 18, 2000)

Hi Tim,I just came off Paxil-cr,made me feel really parinod,never felt so bad,It was 25mg,If you are sesitive to drugs that is one to watch,so my dr told me,good luck


----------



## Heather83 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hey I took Paxil CR for only 4 days! I couldn't take it.. the side effects were making me even more depressed. I had every one of those damn side effects.. the worse was vomiting and loss of appetite... i think mine was the 12.5 mg. I wish anyone that takes this med good luck..


----------

